# سؤال للزميل السيد صابر عن أنظمة التبريد و التكييف في الطائرات,,



## م المصري (25 فبراير 2007)

> واتمني لو اعرف ايضا انظمة التبريد والتكييف التي تستخدم في الطيران



السؤال من الزميل السيد صابر ,,,,,و قد تكرم و قام بتشريف موضوع ماذا تريد ان تعرف عن هندسة الصواريخ ,,,,,,, و شارك بهذا السؤال ,,,,, و قد رأينا نقله و افراد موضوع خاص به ,,,, لعدم اختصاص الموضوع الذي ورد فيه ,,,,,

و من يملك معلومات فليتفضل بالاجابه ,,,,, و الشكر للجميع ,,,,

تحياتي العطره


----------



## hohaawko (20 أبريل 2007)

السؤال من الزميل السيد صابر ,,,,,و قد تكرم و قام بتشريف موضوع ماذا تريد ان


----------



## hohaawko (20 أبريل 2007)

السؤال من الزميل السيد صابر ,,,,,و قد تكرم و قام بتشريف موضوع ماذا تريد ان bvb


----------



## hohaawko (20 أبريل 2007)

السؤال من الزميل السيد صابر ,,,,,و قدالسؤال من الزميل السيد صابر ,,,,,و قد تكرم و قام بتشريف موضوع ماذا تريد ان تكرم و قام بتشريف موضوع ماذا تريد ان


----------



## ابو عبدالله الحبيب (22 أبريل 2007)

*شكرا*

جهد رائع تشكر عليه


----------



## م المصري (17 أغسطس 2007)

hohaawko قال:


> السؤال من الزميل السيد صابر ,,,,,و قدالسؤال من الزميل السيد صابر ,,,,,و قد تكرم و قام بتشريف موضوع ماذا تريد ان تكرم و قام بتشريف موضوع ماذا تريد ان


 
اخي الكريم ,,,,,,, اذهب الي دكتور فم و لثه ,,,,, بسرعه ,,,,,, بسرعه


----------

